# Canon; what would you recomend



## Studio boy (Sep 17, 2009)

Ok so i'm investing in my first DSLR. i have decided to run with Canon -However which model is begging to give me a headache-

the short list is as follows;
-Canon EOS 10D
-Canon EOS 20D
-Canon EOS 30D
-Canon EOS 300D
-Canon EOS 350D
-Canon EOS 400D

^^ as you can see there are really just two choices but my real quest&#305;on is getting value for my monies. plus i need something that can take a good knock as i will be taking one the lucky contestants with me on my motorbike across Europe. 


all the 350, 400, 20 & 30 have uprated chips that run faster and a slightly bigger display screen. they are all above 6MP. 


anyway i would love to hear your opinions bearing in mind it is value that i2m after, the question is are the newer models worth the extra chash

thanks Chums, 

  Studio Boy


----------



## Big Mike (Sep 17, 2009)

I wouldn't bother with the 10D or the 300D.  
The 20D was a big step up from the 10D and is still a good camera, a little old though.  The 30D is just a 20D with some small upgrades.  If you can get a good deal on one, it might be worth it, if you put the savings into a good lens.

Personally, I'd recommend a 40D.  It was a pretty good upgrade from the 30D, and since the 50D and now 7D are out, the 40D should be a good bargain.


----------



## epp_b (Sep 17, 2009)

Between all of those?  30D, hands down.  If you have the option of the 40D, choose that instead.


----------



## bigtwinky (Sep 17, 2009)

In order:
30D
20D
400D
350D

All budget dependant of course.  If you could get a 40D, its a nice upgrade from the 30D.  If you are investing in a camera and a camera system, the major part of your investment should be in the lens and not the body.  The body is important, but not as much as the lenses.

I would try and stay away from the Rebel line (xxxD) if you can.  They are good consumer cameras, but I find they lack for professional use.  So if you plan on shooting somewhat semi-pro, then the xxD are the way to go.

The 50D may still be high in price, will go down a bit when the 7D comes out.  The 40D would be the best choice.


----------



## Samanax (Sep 18, 2009)

You're going to be buying a used Canon since all of those are out of production already. 

30D is the best of that bunch.


----------



## Dao (Sep 18, 2009)

30D from the list.  Or 40D if you can find one in good price.


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Sep 18, 2009)

I'll follow the rest of the flock and say try and find a 40D too.


----------



## reng2009 (Sep 20, 2009)

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=6304687408656696643&hl=enSteve Balmer "Developers"

The 40D may be "discontinued" but you can still find it new if you hunt around. For example, in Toronto:

Canon EOS 40D w/EF-S 17-85mm f/4.0-5.6 IS USM Lens Digital SLR Camera 1901B011 - Vistek Canada Product Detail

Admittedly, I bought mine in February for CAD$1180, making it the best photographic bargain at the time.

*Richard*
40D, 17-85mm, 70-300mm, 100mm f/2.8 macro, 10-22mm
BG-E2N
Cameron (aka Marumi) DRF14 Macro Ring Flash
Lowepro Fastpack 250
Lowepro EX180
Tamrac System 3
(planned: Induro C-014 carbon tripod)


----------



## UUilliam (Sep 20, 2009)

Well well well.. I am shocked at the fact of no one telling you that the lens matters more than the body
What wil lyou be shooting? i presume landscapes and family / friend portraits?
you should buy a 20D (can get them for about £200 - £300 in good nik)
and get a 28-70mm L  usm which is... £700 I think.
this way your set for almost anything
and if your really wanting to get the full range of the spectrum buy the 70-300mm Too which is about £350 - 400

this is based on new prices, used will be considerbly cheaper, can get a used 70-300 for about £200
im not sure about the 28-70 tho.

it sounds allot (at the high end of the prices i provided, ) £300 + £ 700 + + £350 = £1350 / $1500?
but it is actually conciderably cheap for photography 
if your just taking snapshots, I would consider a P&S E.g. Canon Ixus

You will also need SD cards, Possibly a tripod (dont get a rubbish one - manfrotto is good way to go, but is about £80 for a decent tripod + head)
and a few other odds and ends.


----------



## Hobbes (Sep 20, 2009)

reng2009 said:


> Admittedly, I bought mine in February for CAD$1180, making it the best photographic bargain at the time.
> 
> *Richard*
> 40D, 17-85mm, 70-300mm, 100mm f/2.8 macro, 10-22mm
> ...



OMFG!!! and they were all in mint condition??? :O :O
man! I wish I could find good deals like that 

I wouldn't recommend any of those Rebel series dslrs I mean sure they are quite a bit smaller and less of a burden to carry around but they are a lot less user friendly and have a lot less features than the 40D and have much worse high ISO performance.


----------



## reng2009 (Sep 21, 2009)

Hobbes said:


> reng2009 said:
> 
> 
> > I wouldn't recommend any of those Rebel series dslrs I mean sure they are quite a bit smaller and less of a burden to carry around but they are a lot less user friendly and have a lot less features than the 40D and have much worse high ISO performance.
> ...


----------

